# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Botia pic, what could I have done better?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I tried to post this as a TIF file, and it wouldn't work, I guess the forum doesnt take TIF. Anyway, I have been playing with my Coolpix 4500. This pic was with all automatic settings. What could I have done differently, (other than getting a full body shot!)
Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I tried to post this as a TIF file, and it wouldn't work, I guess the forum doesnt take TIF. Anyway, I have been playing with my Coolpix 4500. This pic was with all automatic settings. What could I have done differently, (other than getting a full body shot!)
Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Itá a beautifull botia, is it a myanmar ?

Young botia are very dificult to take a photo, they are always in movement.

2 pic of my histrionica and striata loach.



















What´s kind of sustrate is what I see in your pic?








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Substate is just sand. Its called a checkerboard loach from Burma, anyone know its real name?

What I was asking was, what could I have done to make the picture sharper? Would I have gotten a better picture with different settings?

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

1. Finish the shot with photoshop
- correct levels and color
- correct contrast and brightness
- sharpen picture using unsharp mask
I utilize a book by Scott Kelby called "The Photoshop book for digital Photographers"

2. Consider changing the aperture to blurr the background more, so the fish is the main focus. (Consider shooting in macro mode.)

120 Oceanic: S. American Creek/425W-MHs/2228+2026 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400
120 Oceanic: algae and java fern
120 Oceanic: SE Asian ditch/500 W-MHs/2028+2226 Eheims/Dupla Reactor 400


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Personally, I really don't like flash when taking pictures of fish and aquaria. I prefer it when just the tank lights are used.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Here's the same picture after a little
photoshop tweaking.








Actually, now that I look at it again, I think
I may have over sharpened.

Use a higher shutter speed to 'freeze' the fish.
Fins will come out sharp that way. Also,
to have the entire fish in focus, even though
its at an angle, use a higher FStop setting
to increase field of depth.

Both things listed above increase the light
requirements, and thats where the external
flash kicks in.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah, I dont think the fish is quite that dark! I turned the flash off. The flash cant be tilted, and straight on you get a reflection. So higher Fstop greater depth of field. Higher shutter speed for moving objects. I gotta look at my manual... I noticed it blurred the immediate foreground, which I liked

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------

